# Auto Show Requests - A3 and S3 - November 20-22, 2013 @ L.A.



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm leaving from Memphis in just over a week for LA. I'm still not sure what kind of access I'll have or what to expect, but in case I have the ability to ask questions and/or take some specific photos, I'm extending the offer to each of you. What would you like to see? What would you like more information about? Keep in mind that S3 information above and beyond what we're getting out of the Monaco event will probably be next to nothing as the car is still nine months out... but I can ask. For that reason, I figure most of what I'd be likely to get would be A3 information. I imagine I'll be able to deliver on photo requests much more easily than information requests.

I realize the staff the automakers have on hand for auto shows generally isn't on what we'd call the knowledgeable or helpful side, but I'm hoping to work something else out. For anyone else going to the show, I'll be there Thursday if I can be, though that seems somewhat unlikely (that's the second press day). Otherwise, I hope to be there fairly early Friday to hopefully avoid some of the crowds. The timing of my trip just won't allow me to be there at 3:00pm on a Wednesday afternoon or some other seemingly obscure, hopefully not crowded time.

-Brian


----------



## tclky (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks. The A3 questions I have are:

1 Do the A3 engines have both direct and port injection?
2. _Ballpark_ estimate of how much a quattro equipped car costs over the base if pricing info isn't released at the show. 
3. Approximate start date for customer orders.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I think you will be able to get all information from what I hear at the dealerships. They are expecting even prices here in Canada 'mid November' which is ironically the LA Auto Show. 
Minus of course the S3 and whatever else is not going to be immediately available.

Personally I want to know how the S3 feels to drive and price...maybe even just the A3 2.0T Quattro option and pricing so that maybe the sensible side of me will be like 'you know thats really all you need and the price is right...'


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

I've got one comment you can convey. Tell Audi to bring the right transmission. THE MANUAL.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

1. Back seat room

2. Price estimate (if not announced) 

3. Hints about RS3

4. Actual horsepower, no more estimates of 280, 290, or 296. 

5. Fuel economy estimate, CLA45 AMG just came out with 23/31 MPG and I know the S3 can beat that. 

6. Date of arrival (when it's coming)

7. Features, what we are getting compared to Europe, ex: seats, suspension, etc...

8. Weight of the car. I've read 3100 lbs to 3300 lbs and I want to know the number.

Basically I want to know the damn numbers! Lol

Please and thank you. And don't forget to have fun and take pictures!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

I think a lot of people have already put this one down...

1) Pricing of the A3 2.0T Quattro.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm leaving from Memphis in just over a week for LA. I'm still not sure what kind of access I'll have or what to expect, but in case I have the ability to ask questions and/or take some specific photos, I'm extending the offer to each of you. What would you like to see? What would you like more information about? Keep in mind that S3 information above and beyond what we're getting out of the Monaco event will probably be next to nothing as the car is still nine months out... but I can ask. For that reason, I figure most of what I'd be likely to get would be A3 information. I imagine I'll be able to deliver on photo requests much more easily than information requests.
> 
> I realize the staff the automakers have on hand for auto shows generally isn't on what we'd call the knowledgeable or helpful side, but I'm hoping to work something else out. For anyone else going to the show, I'll be there Thursday if I can be, though that seems somewhat unlikely (that's the second press day). Otherwise, I hope to be there fairly early Friday to hopefully avoid some of the crowds. The timing of my trip just won't allow me to be there at 3:00pm on a Wednesday afternoon or some other seemingly obscure, hopefully not crowded time.
> 
> -Brian


cant wait to see the car Dan . I would have come on the 22nd but i have my medical board exam that day, wish me luck!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> cant wait to see the car Dan . I would have come on the 22nd but i have my medical board exam that day, wish me luck!


Yikes! Best of luck. The car will still be there when you pass it.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

caliatenza said:


> cant wait to see the car Dan . I would have come on the 22nd but i have my medical board exam that day, wish me luck!


Good luck!!

I'll be in LA on the 22nd, but in the wrong damn month (traveling in December to see family).


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Thanks for taking requests, Brian.

1. I'll second the request for thoughts on rear seat room
2. NAV standard with the standard MMI system, or optional?
3. Thoughts on comfort of the standard seats
4. Color choices for U.S.

And of course, pictures, lots of them 

Enjoy the show. Let us know if you see anything else interesting.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree with the others, I do not think this has been mentioned, but check out the pano roof, some deets on that maybe some photos.

Can you try to give us an an idea of size between 2 cars. I assume there will be an Audi A4 near it, it would be nice for you to get an idea how visually small or large the A3 looks also interior wise same thing. Pictures just do not convey this.

I know this is an A3 thread, but I would love some info on the Q3 as well if you do not mind (pricing, styling, pics, eta on release) 

B.

pricing,pricing,pricing A3 2.0T quattro!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Good stuff, guys... keep them coming. 

The pano roof is on my personal list. I know we've been wondering about the roof shade, so hopefully I can figure that out for us.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

If you get to speak with anyone from Audi, I just need you to say three words: MANUAL, SPORTBACK and RS3 (drop the mic and walk away )

lol also try to see if you can get any info about the pricing of the S3 including what options will be available and what they might cost. As far as pics, get some more pics of the interior, the back seat etc. I think we've seen enough of the exterior already.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Having just seen the recent review of the Mk VII VW GTI on Fifth Gear (very dismal and dissapointing), I would like to know if the safety controls are turned off (stability control), will the engine still cut out and brakes automaticallly applied when sensing wheel slip? I know the GTI was FWD, but the base A3 may have similar characteristics to the GTI. I imagine/hope it would be different with quattro.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

cyberpmg said:


> Having just seen the recent review of the Mk VII VW GTI on Fifth Gear (very dismal and dissapointing), I would like to know if the safety controls are turned off (stability control), will the engine still cut out and brakes automaticallly applied when sensing wheel slip? I know the GTI was FWD, but the base A3 may have similar characteristics to the GTI. I imagine/hope it would be different with quattro.


Not to thread hijack, but do you have a link to that review? I'd love to see what they had to say; don't know if I've seen a negative review of the Mk VII GTI yet.
Disappointing to say the least as this was also on my short list.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

davewg said:


> Not to thread hijack, but do you have a link to that review? I'd love to see what they had to say; don't know if I've seen a negative review of the Mk VII GTI yet.
> Disappointing to say the least as this was also on my short list.


Yeah, I'd like to see that as well. I have yet to read any review of the MK7 GTI that is anything but absolutely glowing about the car, small niggles and concerns aside. I'm interested in what their complaints were.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see that as well. I have yet to read any review of the MK7 GTI that is anything but absolutely glowing about the car, small niggles and concerns aside. I'm interested in what their complaints were.


Fifth Gear GTI 7 review youtube link and discusison here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6857253-Fifth-Gear-Review


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Will the A3/S3 have any aux input? I still rock an iPad Classic so will definitely need a way to connect it. 

Throw in another vote on a 2 door Sportback with the S-tronic for the S3. 

I think I read elsewhere, but will the S3 have any form of advanced climate controls? I think I will miss my climatronic and it looks like the A3 just has basic controls.


----------



## dpmark (Mar 3, 2008)

Another vote for more info on the Sportback - more concerned about the e-tron only (why no TDI?) than manual vs. DSG. But anything you can get about the Sportback would be appreciated. It's like Audi forgot that there are a lot of current A3 owners in the US who love the hatch....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

brennok said:


> I think I read elsewhere, but will the S3 have any form of advanced climate controls? I think I will miss my climatronic and it looks like the A3 just has basic controls.


F that noise. $40,000+, and no automatic climate control? While I couldn't give one single solitary **** about auto climate control, it's something that I'd be more than mildly frustrated about not being present in a car at that price. Hopefully that makes sense... :laugh:










All indications thus far (such as the photo above) are that we'll have auto climate control.

I'll post another thread containing a video link for an RS5 delivery which shows some of the interior features. Based on what I'm seeing, the S3 and RS5 climate control will be fundamentally the same.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry add this request.

Any difference between A3 FWD and A3 Quattro, beyond the engine and AWD, like different wheels, other options, etc.

B.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry add this request.

Any difference between A3 FWD and A3 Quattro, beyond the engine and AWD, like different wheels, other options, etc.

B.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> F that noise. $40,000+, and no automatic climate control? While I couldn't give one single solitary **** about auto climate control, it's something that I'd be more than mildly frustrated about not being present in a car at that price. Hopefully that makes sense... :laugh:
> 
> 
> All indications thus far (such as the photo above) are that we'll have auto climate control.
> ...


Oh it definitely makes sense. I don't know if it was in a picture or an article but I swear I remember reading something saying there wasn't. Maybe it was the previous A3 or I just misread it.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Yikes! Best of luck. The car will still be there when you pass it.


Thanks . Yeah i am gonna try and make it down on that Sunday...hopefully my buddy will be able to come down as well. My main concerns with the car are pricing and what kind of option packaging we are going to get. I might just end up settling for a 2.0T quattro S-line if the S3 is too pricey.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> F that noise. $40,000+, and no automatic climate control? While I couldn't give one single solitary **** about auto climate control, it's something that I'd be more than mildly frustrated about not being present in a car at that price. Hopefully that makes sense... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought the auto climate control was standard across the line, i think even the base 1.8T A3 comes with it as well...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> i thought the auto climate control was standard across the line, i think even the base 1.8T A3 comes with it as well...


Yeah, I thought that sounded correct...


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I'll add another vote for Sportback info (e-tron or otherwise, but I'd prefer a gas/diesel engine over the hybrid), plus anything on when we might see an A3 with a diesel...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

davewg said:


> I'll add another vote for Sportback info (e-tron or otherwise, but I'd prefer a gas/diesel engine over the hybrid), plus anything on when we might see an A3 with a diesel...


A3 diesel will be late summer/autumn 2014. Sportback/e-tron will be autumn 2014-winter 2015.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

1. Manual transmission?
2. Trunk opening, how big of a box can I fit thru the trunk opening.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

lotuselan said:


> 2. Trunk opening, how big of a box can I fit thru the trunk opening.


Please expand. What product do I need to buy and carry with me? Maybe a trip to IKEA?


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm thinking a small box is 10"Hx12"Wx 18"L 
I couldn't fit one of those plastic lawn chairs thru the trunk of a Camry. 
I suppose folding rear seats would help but it's kind of a hassle sometimes. 
Typcial reviews talk about carry on luggage and golf bags.
Bags of fertilizer, large bags of dog food. 
Maybe just put a tape measure accross the opening?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, I suppose I can do that.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Full sized spare tire? Space saver? No spare tire? 
What kind of tire jack is included?
Will the rear seats be heated (for the Winter package) or only the front seats?

The one complaint I've seen so far from early A3/S3 reviews is that it's not holding at redline. I've also heard from DSG owners that you can keep it at redline if you hold in the shift paddle on the steering wheel. Would this also be true with the A3/S3? That might help keep the fun factor when driving some twisty roads.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

lotuselan said:


> I'm thinking a small box is 10"Hx12"Wx 18"L
> I couldn't fit one of those plastic lawn chairs thru the trunk of a Camry.
> I suppose folding rear seats would help but it's kind of a hassle sometimes.
> Typcial reviews talk about carry on luggage and golf bags.
> ...


Just a standard sized food cooler!

I tried fitting a cooler in my current car...it ended up in the back seat...stupid coupe


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

More thoughts (after reading the MMI + Navication thread)....

I know Audi in the past was thinking about an integration with the iPhone for hands free Siri use. Is that available in this? Is Audi thinking that may still happen, or are they looking for a more generic option?

Any iPhone/Android apps to be used with the car? Remote start? Door lock/unlock? Find my car? Auto reminders for service? Etc?


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Just throwing in another vote for a gas/diesel Sportback A3/S3. I actually like the look of the sedans, but I'm really not a sedan fan.

-Dennis


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

got my flights!!! Will be visiting the show on the 22nd


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

02GOLFGTI1.8T said:


> got my flights!!! Will be visiting the show on the 22nd



Nice! Where will you be starting your journey?


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

ah yeah, boston  Btw Dan I also drive an 06GLI


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I'd like to beat a dead horse just a little more in case there's a beauty-and the-beast chance in hell of the last petal falling for the Sportback coming to the US as an S3 or RS3. Also if you need backup, I found 65 other people that got my back. Just show them this...

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5900017-Sportback-or-Sedan-(US-Market)

:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

i'll be at the show on the 24th , hopefully some forum members will be around.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Sweeeeeet, hopefully your still taking questions..

For Audi A3 S-Line (CANADA)

1) Black Roof Option ?

2) Flat bottom steering wheel standard on the S-Line ? 

3) What will the S-Line Wheels looks like ?

4) S-Line Tire Size (ie. 245/35/18)

5) # of Caliper Pistons in the Front and Rear ?

6) Color options ?

7) Up Shift and Down Shift times (ms) ?

8) Any Sort of Launch Control (if so, @ what RPM) ?

Important questions are 1 and 2...... Thanks and good luck, have fun.


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Simple question:

SD music card in the glove box? I used one in my '10 Golf TDI and miss having one.

Thanks and have a great trip, MC2.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Last call... I'll be putting my list together sometime Wednesday and can't guarantee that I'll be back on here much between wheels up and my time at the auto show.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Last call... I'll be putting my list together sometime Wednesday and can't guarantee that I'll be back on here much between wheels up and my time at the auto show.


Try to see if you can get anything out of them about the RS3. Also, take lots of pictures of obscure things that we don't see in the car reviews.

And have fun!


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

probably already been requested, but ask about exclusive colors.

i want a list of all the stock colors that will be available, and all the exclusives. also ask about the cost of the exclusives.


----------



## blum3416 (Jul 21, 2013)

Take a lot of pics of the interior of the car. Try and find out what the base seats in the S3 will be like. I'm really hoping it will be just like the current S4/S5 with the integrated neck sport seats in Alcantara


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Wishing you a good trip Brian, get lots of photos and all the information that you can.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

OOOH, 1 more request, how about you fly me out there, get a nanny for my kids, and have someone cover my business while I am gone. :biggrinsanta:

Seriously thanks for taking all the requests, I am jealous.

B.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Dan for taking the time to get some information, I think my questions are same as yours, S3 now? how about now? now?


----------

